# The best mascaras...



## melzie_fire (Dec 8, 2004)

What is your favorite

1. drugstore

2. department store

mascara?

And for the department store mascara, is it really *that* great that it justifies the price?


----------



## keaLoha (Dec 8, 2004)

1. drugstore: Za Waterproof

2. department store: YSL Faux Cils

And for the department store mascara, is it really *that* great that it justifies the price?: absolutely.


----------



## melzie_fire (Dec 8, 2004)

1. L'Oreal Voluminous or Double Extend

2. Lancome Definicils probably

As far as the price department store price...ehh... probably not since I do like Voluminous so much. I liked diorshow as well, but it irritated my eyes. Yay, $23 down the tube - literally!






These department store mascaras are just OK in my book: Prescriptives False Eyelashes, Chanel Drama Lash, any Clinique mascaras (even the so-called 'high definition...riiiiight, lol) and certainly don't justify the price.


----------



## Laura (Dec 8, 2004)

Drugstore: Rimmel Extra Super Lash -it was MAybelline Full N Soft but i think that's discontinued in Ireland now





Department Store: YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils.. i LOVE THIS SO MUCH!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't have a fave department store mascara, but I do love Cover Girl's Super Thick Lash from the drugstore.

I've tried a few Clinique GWP mascaras, and there were yucky



I haven't tried any other department store mascaras, though I'm tempted to. However, since I love the STL so much, I think I'd rather save my money for other makeup!


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 10, 2004)

What is your favorite

1. drugstore - don't have one yet

2. department store- Dior Ultimeyes

mascara?

And for the department store mascara, is it really *that* great that it justifies the price? yes justifies the price. My other favorite is MAC though which is half of the price and comes close


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 10, 2004)

Drugstore -- Maybelline's Waterproof Lash Extension mascara. I like it because it's a lengthening mascara and thickening mascaras tend to just clump up on my lashes, and this mascara stays put where others (even other waterproof ones) I've tried tend to flake or rub off.

Department store -- I'm too cheap to try any!


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 11, 2004)

I haven't ever tried any department store mascara yet, so I can't completely answer this question. Some drugstore mascaras I haven't had really good luck with. But some drugstore mascaras like Almay are really good and completely worth it.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2004)

Drug store: L'Oreal Panoramic curl

Department Store: Lancome Definicils

But I like the L'Oreal best!!!


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2004)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* But I like the L'Oreal best!!!



That's great Janelle that you prefer the drugstore mascara so you've to pay less! Of course i have to love the expensive one!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 12, 2004)

the only drugstore mascara ill touch is loreal voluminous. im not a product snob, but mascara is one area where the difference is amazing. my fave high end mascaras are estee lauder pure velvet and clinique naturally glossy.

the two worst mascaras ive ever tried are maybelline great lash and rimmel (the one with the comb.)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 12, 2004)

Originally Posted by *laura127* That's great Janelle that you prefer the drugstore mascara so you've to pay less! Of course i have to love the expensive one!






Yeah - luckily it turns out that way! LOL I have long eyelashes, but they're not very full - kinda skinny and puny looking... but the L'Oreal seems to help a lot! it also kinda separates them so they don't look clumpy. It makes your lashes kind of "fan" out... it makes you have those 'doe eyes'...


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 13, 2004)

For those girls that like department store mascaras, why do you think they're worth the price? While I have tried some drugstore mascaras that are clumpy or flake off, I love my current Maybelline mascara -- it lasts all day and never flakes or gets too clumpy. I'm just curious what makes (some) department store mascaras so great!

Of course the Almay mascaras I've tried tend to flake off on me, even though FairyRave likes Almay, so maybe mascaras work differently on different people's lashes (or we just haven't tried the same kind!)


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 15, 2004)

ive never had a problem with flaking or smudging with any mascara, but all the drugstore mascaras except for loreal voluminous get clumpy on me. i refuse to comb my lashes, and i dont think i should have to with a decent mascara.

the wands of drugstore mascaras tend to have similar wands with bristles that are very compact and set in rings down the length. high end mascaras tend to have sparse bristles that are set randomly on the wand. i feel that these give a superior application.

you know how drug store shadows have less pigment and a poor texture for the most part, while high end shadows are silky and have more pigment? i feel that the same is true for high end mascaras. the formula is just somehow better, and not as thick and waxy. my loreal voluminous dries out before three months is up, and i could keep my high end mascaras practically forever before they dried up, if i wanted to.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree with you regarding the combing. I don't like to comb my lashes so I use mascaras that I don't have to do that with.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Dec 15, 2004)

I agree with all of Halo's post.

Although, I honestly can't remember the last drugstore mascara I used. I think I used to use Cover Girl.

I have just discovered Dior Maximeyes, and am in LOVE!!! A definite HG for me now.

I absolutely hate having to use a lashcomb; and I don't have to do that woth Maximeyes. It also thickens my lashes w/o drying them out, flaking, or smudging.

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* ive never had a problem with flaking or smudging with any mascara, but all the drugstore mascaras except for loreal voluminous get clumpy on me. i refuse to comb my lashes, and i dont think i should have to with a decent mascara.
the wands of drugstore mascaras tend to have similar wands with bristles that are very compact and set in rings down the length. high end mascaras tend to have sparse bristles that are set randomly on the wand. i feel that these give a superior application.

you know how drug store shadows have less pigment and a poor texture for the most part, while high end shadows are silky and have more pigment? i feel that the same is true for high end mascaras. the formula is just somehow better, and not as thick and waxy. my loreal voluminous dries out before three months is up, and i could keep my high end mascaras practically forever before they dried up, if i wanted to.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2004)

How's MAC Zoom? I haven't tried it. My favorite MAC mascara so far is Prolash.


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

i like fibre rich lash by mac. makes my lashes look really nice, but it's not clumpy.


----------



## spazbaby (May 16, 2005)

I like Prescriptives mascaras. They have three formulas: lash curling, false eyelashes, and beyond long. Beyond long is their newest one that I haven't tried yet. I liked both the lash curling and the false eyelashes formulas. I think the lash curling was my favorite, mainly because my lashes need more "body" than length. The false eyelashes formula is basically volumizing.

I also like Clinique High Impact mascara. That is what I am currently using. The people on this site have been raving about MAC Fibre Rich, so I might try that next. I have a feeling I'll end up with Prescriptives in the end though.


----------



## peekaboo (May 16, 2005)

I stick to my true blue Loreal Volumnous..never lets me down. I would love to try Mac Fibre lash, have heard great things about it!


----------



## Jennifer (May 16, 2005)

i swear by maybelline's sky high curves (waterproof). it doesn't flake by the end of the day, doesn't come off if i splash water on my face and rub, etc. i've tried TONS. i also have thin, short lashes, so it's hard to find something that works well.


----------



## Mirtilla (May 16, 2005)

Diorshow is my fav :icon_love


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i like fibre rich lash by mac. makes my lashes look really nice, but it's not clumpy. Im with Liz,love fibre rich.Also bad gal lash from benefit good for dramatic lashes,scary wand though.


----------



## girl_geek (May 16, 2005)

I've only tried drugstore brands, but I have two favorites depending on what look I'm going for:

Maybelline Full n Soft Waterproof -- natural looking lashes, but still gives some volume and color to my blonde lashes; not clumpy at all

Maybelline Lash Expansion -- for when I want longer lashes; not quite as clump-free as Full n Soft but still not near as clumpy as some others!

(I also always curl my lashes first, neither of these mascaras will curl your lashes themselves!)

Ones to avoid:

Almay One Coat Lengthening Waterproof Mascara -- this flaked off my lashes terribly; even worse than the non-waterproof version of this mascara!

L'Oreal Lash Out -- did a great job of lengthening my lashes but it actually _straightened_ my lashes!

I also didn't like Maybelline Great Lash, but that's only because it took too long to dry, and my eyes are so deep-set that as soon as I blinked after I put on the mascara, I had mascara all over my face!


----------



## envymi (May 16, 2005)

I like DiorShow right now. I like mascaras that make my lashes fuller and longer, cuz mine are pretty skimpy. I also like Chanel's DramaLash or DramaCils(I never get the name right) YSL is nice for a more natural look on me, but it just doesn't do enough of what I like. For DS brands, Loreal Voluminous is the only one I like.


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

i want to try diorshow, but i keep forgetting. everytime i remember chanel drama lash, they're sold out.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

i really like my shiseido mascaras they don't clump and are waterproof and they really don't wreck your lashes like a lot of w/p formulas


----------



## Marisol (May 17, 2005)

I agree with Mirtilla, Charms and EnvyMi. I love my DiorShow mascara.


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

I forgot to buy that when I was in the mall. grrr





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i really like my shiseido mascaras they don't clump and are waterproof and they really don't wreck your lashes like a lot of w/p formulas


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 17, 2005)

My new HG Mascara - Ultima II Wonderwear. Hands down!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* I forgot to buy that when I was in the mall. grrr



i love my shi 'scara's if you don't buy at least try. i use almay's dual phase m/u remover to take my make up off it does the trick for all my hard to get eye make up. or use whatever you have to get w/p formula's off (just trying to make it easier)


----------



## Joyeuux (May 17, 2005)

MAC Fibre Rich


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* MAC Fibre Rich they need to make a w/p fibre rich lash then i'd be happy.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* they need to make a w/p fibre rich lash then i'd be happy. Yea, that'd be hot.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Yea, that'd be hot. 





that would be my HG mascara then, that's the reason i switched to shiseido since they are waterproof


----------



## Bhav (May 17, 2005)

Not really the best, but i do like Smashbox Focal Point mascara.


----------



## lilla (May 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, I try every mascara to see which one I'll be happy with



So I'll be getting it next week



I really liked YSL Faux Cils but mine got clumpy and started to flake after using it a week or so. May be it was an old one





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i love my shi 'scara's if you don't buy at least try. i use almay's dual phase m/u remover to take my make up off it does the trick for all my hard to get eye make up. or use whatever you have to get w/p formula's off (just trying to make it easier)


----------



## keaLoha (May 17, 2005)

Laura will agree w/me that YSL Faux Cils is the best high end mascara &amp; wongy74 will (hopefully) agree w/me that any by Za NY is the best drugstore mascara.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Oh yeah, I try every mascara to see which one I'll be happy with



So I'll be getting it next week



I really liked YSL Faux Cils but mine got clumpy and started to flake after using it a week or so. May be it was an old one



i try lots of mascaras too. I have lancome's hypnose and i have only used it twice. i hate it



clumpy clumpy clumpy.


----------



## keaLoha (May 17, 2005)

Saks &amp; Neiman's carries them. I suspect _some_ Macy's might carry them, &amp; possibly Bloomies.

I heard they've changed the name, but think either this or this is it. Free shipping until 12 June 2005 w/the code *APOLOGIES*.

HTH!


----------



## keaLoha (May 17, 2005)

You're welcome Charmaine.


----------



## Liz (May 17, 2005)

they have some ysl mascara on nordstroms.com

http://store.nordstrom.com/category/...origin=leftnav

i don't know what the name of it is though


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

*I switch back &amp; forth from Mirenesse, &amp; Estee Lauder's Magnascopic*


----------



## elljmz (May 18, 2005)

Oh my gosh Karen! I love Mirenesse! Where do you get it from? They used to sell it on QVC but not anymore. I bought some Kiss Me mascara but it is no where near the same effect that I get with Mirenesse. Thanks



in advance!

Originally Posted by *K*O** *I switch back &amp; forth from Mirenesse, &amp; Estee Lauder's Magnascopic*


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* Oh my gosh Karen! I love Mirenesse! Where do you get it from? They used to sell it on QVC but not anymore. I bought some Kiss Me mascara but it is no where near the same effect that I get with Mirenesse. Thanks



in advance! I just asked her where she got it... she said from qvc.com - but she's not sure if it's still on there.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

Darn!! Am I the ONLY one that likes UD skyscraper mascara?!? That is my HG mascara. I get movie star lashes w/that stuff!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Darn!! Am I the ONLY one that likes UD skyscraper mascara?!? That is my HG mascara. I get movie star lashes w/that stuff!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love Might have to check that out!



So far I'm the only one liking my HG mascara too! -Ultima II Wonderwear- (Good! More for me! LOL



j/k)


----------



## lilla (May 18, 2005)

Jennie, hsn.com sell has it. I ordered mine from them about a month ago. You know mascara freak has to try every single mascara on earth so when I read at the hsn board I ordered it





Originally Posted by *elljmz* Oh my gosh Karen! I love Mirenesse! Where do you get it from? They used to sell it on QVC but not anymore. I bought some Kiss Me mascara but it is no where near the same effect that I get with Mirenesse. Thanks



in advance!


----------



## spazbaby (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Might have to check that out!



So far I'm the only one liking my HG mascara too! -Ultima II Wonderwear- (Good! More for me! LOL



j/k) Don't feel bad, nobody's liking my Prescriptives either!


----------



## K*O* (May 18, 2005)

*I GOT IT ON HSN.COM - NOT QVC.... ITS FANTASTIC ISN'T IT? - THEY STILL CARRY IT... (Secret weapon mascara)*

*http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default.aspx?webp_id=1887608&amp;web_id=1887608&amp;sz=0&amp;s f=&amp;dept=&amp;cat=&amp;subcat=&amp;gs=&amp;attr=&amp;ocm=sekw*

Originally Posted by *elljmz* Oh my gosh Karen! I love Mirenesse! Where do you get it from? They used to sell it on QVC but not anymore. I bought some Kiss Me mascara but it is no where near the same effect that I get with Mirenesse. Thanks



in advance!


----------



## elljmz (May 19, 2005)

Thank you. It is fantastic! The first time I used it I really didn't like it but after a few days I kind of got the hang of putting it on and oh my gosh, I love it! I love how it comes off. I'm going to check hsn now. Thanks!

Originally Posted by *K*O** *I GOT IT ON HSN.COM - NOT QVC.... ITS FANTASTIC ISN'T IT? - THEY STILL CARRY IT... (Secret weapon mascara)*

*http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default.aspx?webp_id=1887608&amp;web_id=1887608&amp;sz=0&amp;s f=&amp;dept=&amp;cat=&amp;subcat=&amp;gs=&amp;attr=&amp;ocm=sekw*


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* YSL Faux Cils my friend (PinkRibbons) got this and it rocks hardcore!!!
I just won some off ebay and can't wait to get it!

Fibre Rich by MAC is also pretty good


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

My first YSL Faux Cils gone bad with in a week or so...



But couldn't help myself and ordered from Saks 5th with free shipping to give it another try





Originally Posted by *charms23* Yeah I'm dying to try YSL Faux Cils, but I still have a lot of my DiorShow.


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Thanks, I hope so too. That's why I am gonna wait to do a review on it





Originally Posted by *charms23* Yeah, maybe you just got a bad one. Hopefully it will work for you this time!


----------



## K*O* (May 19, 2005)

Your very welcome !





Originally Posted by *elljmz* Thank you. It is fantastic! The first time I used it I really didn't like it but after a few days I kind of got the hang of putting it on and oh my gosh, I love it! I love how it comes off. I'm going to check hsn now. Thanks!


----------



## elljmz (May 20, 2005)

I just looked on HSN.com and it isn't listed anymore. I am so bummed! Does anyone else in the US sell it? Thanks in advance.

Originally Posted by *lilla* Jennie, hsn.com sell has it. I ordered mine from them about a month ago. You know mascara freak has to try every single mascara on earth so when I read at the hsn board I ordered it


----------



## elljmz (May 20, 2005)

I went to HSN.com today and they don't have it listed anymore. SAD





Originally Posted by *K*O** Your very welcome !


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

I only found this at HSN:

Item Number: 519-540

*Mirenesse Maxim Eyes Eye Lift Beauty Essentials*

The mascara is in the set, check it out with that Item number.





Originally Posted by *elljmz* I just looked on HSN.com and it isn't listed anymore. I am so bummed! Does anyone else in the US sell it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

If you have ebaits.com deal, you can buy it from here, and get some money back





http://www.cosmeticmall.com/category...tegory_id=2569

Originally Posted by *elljmz* I went to HSN.com today and they don't have it listed anymore. SAD


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

i bought diorshow tonight since some of you girls like it. hope i like it too. the bristles look nice and thick, like it would add volume and not me look spidery.


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i bought diorshow tonight since some of you girls like it. hope i like it too. the bristles look nice and thick, like it would add volume and not me look spidery. I think that you will like it!


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

the original. i don't need waterproof. hehe


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Lucky you! I need NEED waterproof cause of my darn contacts - I don't want my mascara to be all over my face just cause I need to put some eye drops.




I wear contacts too and I use the original formula and it does not smear on me.


----------



## FeistyFemme (May 21, 2005)

I love Cover Girl Super Thick Lash and Maybelline Full N Soft.


----------



## monniej (May 21, 2005)

lancome defincils is the best mascara on the market for me.

Originally Posted by *StephieCee* OK Girls, I want to put this one out there because I cannot find a good mascara that I really like except Great Lash by Maybelline. What does eveyone else use thats good?


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 1, 2005)

hey i was just wondering if any of you are mascara addicts, cause i need everyone's opinon on which mascara works the best through your experience.

i have skimpy, short lashes that do not have the slightest curl at all! (the worst lashes to have) and i have tired* Dior Maximeyes* (easily smudged), *loreal* double extend (a bit clumpy),* Lamcome,* which never smudges, or clumps, however does not give me enough length.

any suggestion?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome to MUT. I am Marisol from San Francisco and I look forward to getting to know you.

Here is a thread that got a lot of responses on MUT users favorite mascara. Hopethis helps and if you have any other questions, please feel free to PM me or any other mod. We are happy to help!


----------



## Liz (Jun 1, 2005)

i heard ysl mascara is good for short eye lashes.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 1, 2005)

thnx for the tip u guys!

but which one's better *DiorShow or Mac fiber rich?*


----------



## Midgard (Jun 1, 2005)

if you want length, then the mac fibre rich is better!

my favorite mascaras are mac zoom lash, fibre rich and dior diorshow!


----------



## Shanel (Jun 1, 2005)

If you have short lashes use Mary Kay's endless performance mascara. It is a building mascara and can be done in layers.



I LOOOVE this mascara!


----------



## Liz (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* thnx for the tip u guys!but which one's better *DiorShow or Mac fiber rich?*

i have both, but i like diorshow better. but i have long lashes, so the wand works better for me.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't need length, but the best lengthening mascara I've tried is Maybelline's Sky High Curves. I've heard good stuff about the waterproof, too, but I've only used the regular. The best thickening mascara I've come across is Cover Girl Super Thick Lash, and it's my HG. It thickens, holds a curl, and wears like iron even though it's not waterproof. Anyways, I hope you find a good mascara!!


----------



## K*O* (Jun 1, 2005)

Estee Lauder's Magnascopic works for me !


----------



## spazbaby (Jun 1, 2005)

You may want to try Prescriptives new Beyond Long Maximum Length mascara. I haven't tried it yet but their other mascaras are good.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 9, 2005)

Since someone started a thread on a very cool mascara, I thought I'd share one of my recent favorites!



I got this mascara a while ago on a trip to Japan. It's called FIBERWIG by Dejavu, and I hear that it's been the best selling mascara in Japan for years. And I'm happy to say that this is THE BEST MASCARA I'VE EVER USED.






It has 3x the fibers than any other mascara out there to lengthen your lashes. My eyelashes never had this much length and volume!! I'm gonna stock up on a bunch of this whenever I visit Japan.





I thought it would be fun to share before/after pix of my eyelashes. As you can see, my natural lashes are very thin and sparse.



But after pix are pretty amazing, don't you think? I put about 3 coats of it and combing in between.

Good news is that I found some websites that sell this product in countries other than Japan!



Just google "Dejavu Fiberwig" and find a store.





This is an AMAZING find and I just wanted to share it with you all!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 9, 2005)

wow! that looks sooooo good. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lindabear (Aug 9, 2005)

i want to try that, it really is great


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow! Looks amazing! Thanks for sharing this info. I'm going to check out this mascara!


----------



## kerri (Aug 9, 2005)

What an incredible transformation!!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW!!! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kkhinson (Aug 9, 2005)

Great results. How much does it cost?

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Since someone started a thread on a very cool mascara, I thought I'd share one of my recent favorites!




I got this mascara a while ago on a trip to Japan. It's called FIBERWIG by Dejavu, and I hear that it's been the best selling mascara in Japan for years. And I'm happy to say that this is THE BEST MASCARA I'VE EVER USED.






It has 3x the fibers than any other mascara out there to lengthen your lashes. My eyelashes never had this much length and volume!! I'm gonna stock up on a bunch of this whenever I visit Japan.




I thought it would be fun to share before/after pix of my eyelashes. As you can see, my natural lashes are very thin and sparse.



But after pix are pretty amazing, don't you think? I put about 3 coats of it and combing in between.

Good news is that I found some websites that sell this product in countries other than Japan!



Just google "Dejavu Fiberwig" and find a store.





This is an AMAZING find and I just wanted to share it with you all!


----------



## Laura (Aug 9, 2005)

WOAH! What a transformation.. I so have to take pics like this before and after i apply YSL Faux Cils. Thanks for sharing


----------



## doe (Aug 9, 2005)

wow!..what amazing result!.

but does the mascara flake or give you panda eyes during the day?


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 9, 2005)

That does look amazing....almost like you're wearing false eyelashes. Thanks for the post. I'll try to find this too.


----------



## sweetface18 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Since someone started a thread on a very cool mascara, I thought I'd share one of my recent favorites!



I got this mascara a while ago on a trip to Japan. It's called FIBERWIG by Dejavu, and I hear that it's been the best selling mascara in Japan for years. And I'm happy to say that this is THE BEST MASCARA I'VE EVER USED.






It has 3x the fibers than any other mascara out there to lengthen your lashes. My eyelashes never had this much length and volume!! I'm gonna stock up on a bunch of this whenever I visit Japan.




I thought it would be fun to share before/after pix of my eyelashes. As you can see, my natural lashes are very thin and sparse.



But after pix are pretty amazing, don't you think? I put about 3 coats of it and combing in between.

Good news is that I found some websites that sell this product in countries other than Japan!




Just google "Dejavu Fiberwig" and find a store.





This is an AMAZING find and I just wanted to share it with you all!





wow, did you use a primer, and how many coats is that in the pic?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *doe* wow!..what amazing result!.but does the mascara flake or give you panda eyes during the day?

Good question!




But it does look pretty interesting!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kkhinson* Great results. How much does it cost? It's around $15 I think (plus shipping).


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* It's around $15 I think (plus shipping). not too bad - considering the price of Diorshow or YSL


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *doe* wow!..what amazing result!.but does the mascara flake or give you panda eyes during the day?

It doesn't flake AT ALL!! I really stays put all day.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sweetface18* wow, did you use a primer, and how many coats is that in the pic? I put on 3 coats and no primer.


----------



## monniej (Aug 10, 2005)

amazing volumn! looks great


----------



## PrincessePomPom (Aug 10, 2005)

Absolutely GORGEOUS: can you buy this mascara online????


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Aug 10, 2005)

JUST WOW! I would never had believed that theser are NO FAKE lashes if I didnÂ´t have seen the before-picture!

Looks very nice!


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 10, 2005)

OMG, you got an incredible result



!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 10, 2005)

i'm totally gonna order some off sasa.com


----------



## FairyRave (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, I think that is the most amazing mascara I have ever seen. I'm definitely going to have to try some! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *PrincessePomPom* Absolutely GORGEOUS: can you buy this mascara online???? Yes, I've seen a bunch of websites that sell this!


----------



## lioness (Aug 10, 2005)

i`m def gonna try it, thanks so much have been wanting to find a good mascara!!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 10, 2005)

You're welcome girls! It's so great that I couldn't keep it to myself.



There are some sellers on eBay that sell and ship this mascara worldwide.


----------



## kerri (Aug 10, 2005)

I just ordered this off of sasa.com...we'll see what it does for me when it gets here!!


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kerri* I just ordered this off of sasa.com...we'll see what it does for me when it gets here!! Cool! Let us know what you think!


----------



## wingie (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow! That's amazing and your eyes are beautiful! I needy me some of that!


----------



## smallpuppy (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you sooo much!!! I'm a big fan of mascaras that give you dramatic lashes!


----------



## pinina (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilyindavis* Cool! Let us know what you think!



I have tried ALL of them. I now love Kevyn Aucoin The Mascara, but just ordered this one off of SASA.com. I'll let you know.....


----------



## Laura (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kerri* I just ordered this off of sasa.com...we'll see what it does for me when it gets here!! Post on this thread again Kerri when you get it.. and if you can post pics too it would be fab! Thinking i might try it out


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 13, 2005)

Great pics - before &amp; after! It sure looks good on you. Will have to try this one out!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 13, 2005)

Busted! A girl's got to have a back up on everything you know :icon_love Can't put all the eggs in one basket LOL


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 13, 2005)

I know u would because u luv me so much


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 13, 2005)

Not to worry - when it comes available it comes available! No problema on the Milani stuff - u know I luv ya! Besides, I thrive on sweet talking people with things like that LOL!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 13, 2005)

If I was they would have sent me the whole line for that price LOL :icon_love Just say the word and I'll get the line for u!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i still cant believe they did that for you, its so fantastic, Rosie, are you sure you werent talking dirty on the phone to milani! LOL x


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 14, 2005)

Gotta have a second job to pay for the m/u LOL!

Originally Posted by *Trisha* so thats how you make your $$ missy! only j.k! x


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, the Dejava Fiberwig does look fab...I called my local Sasa store &amp; they have it! But its a new stock so its gonna arrive only in like 2-4 weeks...I can't wait


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow I Might Have To Try This, Looks Great


----------



## Chelle102 (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW, thats great mascara. you have beautiful eyes. thanks for shareing the pics.

Michelle


----------



## lilla (Oct 15, 2005)

Kerri, did you ever get your Dejavu mascara from sasa.com? you like it? I know myself, I will always try a different mascara to see if it is better than the current one I am using (MF LP).



but right now my fav is MF Lp :icon_love


----------



## kerri (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi Lilla! Yes I did.........i have used it some, but I change mascaras on a daily basis because I am looking for that perfect combination. It is okay for me as a building on mascara, meaning I will use it first.......then pick one like stila fiber optics to go on top. I could not believe the length I got today from putting shu uemura basic mascara on first and then like 2 more coats of stila fiber optics on top! I am waiting on my MF LP to arrive from ebay. Can't wait to try it.

Originally Posted by *lilla* Kerri, did you ever get your Dejavu mascara from sasa.com? you like it? I know myself, I will always try a different mascara to see if it is better than the current one I am using (MF LP).



but right now my fav is MF Lp :icon_love


----------



## lilla (Oct 15, 2005)

Cool, so I don't have to look for it yet. I can't wait till you get to try MF LP


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello girls!





Tell me what's the *best* mascara you've ever tried? I have yet to find one I really like. I'd love one that darkens, lengthens and thickens, without being clumpy!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 5, 2005)

MF LP is a great mascara, but it doesn't thicken as well as some other mascaras I have tried... LP is VERY good for lengthening the lashes though...

I have tried L'oreal Voluminous Mascara and it works pretty well to thicken the lashes. I also like Stila Fiber Optic Mascara and L'ancome Amplicils.

I usually layer my mascaras, I put one coat of a volumizer like the L'oreal and a second coat of a lengthening mascara like Stila... Works great!


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 5, 2005)

max factor lash perfection

i also like mac zoom lash


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* MF LP is a great mascara, but it doesn't thicken as well as some other mascaras I have tried... LP is VERY good for lengthening the lashes though...
I have tried L'oreal Voluminous Mascara and it works pretty well to thicken the lashes. I also like Stila Fiber Optic Mascara and L'ancome Amplicils.

I usually layer my mascaras, I put one coat of a volumizer like the L'oreal and a second coat of a lengthening mascara like Stila... Works great!

Ooh, I love the idea of layering mascaras! I will definitely check out the ones by Stila and L'ancome.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 5, 2005)

*MAC prolash!!!*


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 5, 2005)

BE wandless mascara


----------



## Marisol (Nov 5, 2005)

Max Factor Lash Perfection or DiorShow Mascara.


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 5, 2005)

Helena Rubinstein Lash Queen!


----------



## Liz (Nov 5, 2005)

i like my stila fibre optic. haven't tried max factors yet though


----------



## karrieann (Nov 5, 2005)

Prescriptives False Eyelashes

and I just got smashbox That's a Wrap and I really like it


----------



## anne7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ditto on the Lash Perfection! My mascara before I found the MF was L'Oreal Voluminous, but I prefer the LP because it doesn't clump or flake, and lengthens and separates like nobody's business! My new fave!:icon_love


----------



## Andi (Nov 5, 2005)

I usually layer my mascaras too: first LÂ´Oreal Voluminous for volume (which I need!) then a coat of a lenghtening mascara (I use a german brand, Jade Perfect Cream Mascara)

but I just got DiorShow mascara yesterday and I canÂ´t wait to try it out tonight after hearing soooo many raves about it. itÂ´s the most expensive mascara IÂ´ve ever bought so it better be good


----------



## K*O* (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Max Factor Lash Perfection fits the bill for me! ME TOO !!! I picked up 5 tubes of it so far


----------



## kerri (Nov 5, 2005)

I love the MF lash perfection, stila fiber optic and the diorshow!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2005)

Diorshow or Stila FO works best for me.


----------



## Ichnusa (Nov 5, 2005)

YSL Mascara Volume Effet Faux Cils or DiorShow Mascara.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 5, 2005)

i wish LP would thicken and i'd use volumous for thickening, but it flakes too much! i do love LP, though!


----------



## Pickles (Nov 5, 2005)

My favorite mascara is without a doubt Max Factor 2000 calorie. Its even better with Smashbox LayerLash primer underneath.


----------



## lilla (Nov 5, 2005)

Max Factor Lash Perfection and Stila Fiber Optics


----------



## FeistyFemme (Nov 5, 2005)

CG STL is my HG


----------



## luvmakeup (Nov 6, 2005)

diorshow and lancome's definicils, I am half asian and have short, straight eyelashes and I've had to use many to find some that kind of worked but the ones above make me look like I already have long lashes naturally!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *luvmakeup* diorshow and lancome's definicils, I am half asian and have short, straight eyelashes and I've had to use many to find some that kind of worked but the ones above make me look like I already have long lashes naturally!! I have heard a lot about DiorShow, but I haven't tried it yet... Sounds definitely interesting!!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 6, 2005)

DiorShow used to be my HG but now I loooooooooove Max Factor LP.


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been using the MF LP for lenghtening mostly but for more drama, I have added the Diorshow or MF 2000 Calories on top to get the volume I need.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds like a winning combo Rosie! I have MF 2000 Calorie Mascara, so I will try that today in my FOTD and see what happens...


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 6, 2005)

Love Max Fash LP and 2000 calorie. I want to try them with a primer underneath. May pick one up today.


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 6, 2005)

After reading so many good things from your replies and checking out the reviews, I definitely am going to try the Max Factor Lash Perfection mascara. Thank you so much!


----------



## MarciaP (Nov 8, 2005)

Lancome Definicils. Tried all the others (including the other Lancomes) and keep coming back to it.


----------



## LifeisLove (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MarciaP* Lancome Definicils. Tried all the others (including the other Lancomes) and keep coming back to it. I'm using Lancome Difinicils 2222 plus is DiorUltimateyes

they both work well :icon_love


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm still looking for my HG mascara, but thanx to everyone who posted their favourites; it's soo helpful.


----------



## Laura (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Ichnusa* YSL Mascara Volume Effet Faux Cils Ditto.. my all time HG mascara although i havent tried MF Lash Perfection yet!


----------



## xplicitone (Nov 8, 2005)

the only mascara I have used is maybelline blackest black. But I would like to give MF a try also.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SweetKisses* Hello girls!



Tell me what's the *best* mascara you've ever tried? I have yet to find one I really like. I'd love one that darkens, lengthens and thickens, without being clumpy!

I swear by Loreal Lash out!!! I also like Loreal Double Extend!
Good Luck getting one.

Remember if you get one from a Rite aid they will return it if you don't like it


----------



## krausene (Nov 30, 2005)

I was wondering what is the best lengthening/dramatic mascara? I am currently using benefit's bad gal and I really like it. But i was wondering if Mac's mascara is better? which one? what about lancome mascara?


----------



## Absynthia (Nov 30, 2005)

i use Dior's Diorshow mascara i'd definately recommend it.


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2005)

I've never tried MAC mascara, so I know nothing about it.

Lancome has pretty nice mascaras, but MF lash Perfection is the HOTTEST mascara now!


----------



## Sheridan (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't know about it being "The Best" but I bought MAC Zoom Lash last week and I do like it. It is the first MAC Mascara,I've ever used.

I liked DiorShow and there are some Drug Store brands that I like as well.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 30, 2005)

I have MAC's Fiber Rich Lash and quite honestly I don't think I like it much...

Here are my loves... MF LP + MF 2000 Calorie, L'oreal Voluminous, Milani Lotta Lash


----------



## vader (Nov 30, 2005)

ive been using bare minerals mascara brushless mascara for a few weeks now and i really like it. it doesnt have that stiff feel

it has a cool wand, but it did frighten me at first since its not the typical brush wand.

it doesnt cake up or flake at all. and best of all it doesnt make my eyes itch

i run my finger through my lashes after to remove any clumps that may occur.

if bare minerals uses the same formula in their other mascaras with normal wands i just may try that. the formula i do really like tho


----------



## krausene (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks so much for all the suggestions. I think I'll give dior show a try next.


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* If you are looking for dramatic lashes, I would say Diorshow is the best. Charms have you tried Milani's Lotta Lash Mascara? Suprisingly good... It does seem to flake a little by the end of the day though...


----------



## caughtncandy (Dec 1, 2005)

diorshow. it's like....lashes in a bottle. love it alot. lancome hypnose is ok too, after all they are known for their mascaras


----------



## ForeverPink (Dec 2, 2005)

I have tried many and deffo Diorshow is the best.

Benefits Bad Gal is okay, the brush is a little too overkill sometimes though.

Yep go for the Diorshow - its fab

Lotti


----------



## ForeverPink (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi

hmmmm maybe, but I would disagree. The Bad Gal (and Ive worked for Benefit as a Counter Manager) doesnt do the same job as Diorshow. The Diorshow is just class, the Bad Gal, not much in the tube (my Diorshow no lie has lasted nearly 4 months), runs out easily and smudges

Thats my experience though. Maybe others might disagree

Lotti


----------



## Denicelpz (Dec 3, 2005)

What about Loreal Architec?

Who knows of a mascara that thickens,lenthens,and separates lashes dramatically without the clumping,smudging,sticking

and smearing?


----------



## Denicelpz (Dec 3, 2005)

Can you guys post a reply Thanks


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 3, 2005)

never tried it...






my fav's...

1. Max Factor Lash Perfection

2. Ultima II Wonderwear


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Denicelpz* What about Loreal Architec?
Who knows of a mascara that thickens,lenthens,and separates lashes dramatically without the clumping,smudging,sticking
and smearing? I have used Loreal Architec, a few years ago. It wasnt too different from the other Loreal mascaras. I thought the Loreal mascaras were pretty good, but I was using Maybelline Volum Express until a couple months, now I use Dior Show. I only use waterproof mascaras so my lashes never smear or smudge, and the ones that clumped I cant remember what most of those brands were b/c I threw them in the trash


----------



## bunni (Dec 3, 2005)

in addition to mascaras mentioned above, i like the rimmel extreme lash i think its called, its good for dramatic effect.


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 3, 2005)

I personally like Lancome Hypnose (might be spelled wrong)


----------



## NaturalSiren (Dec 3, 2005)

For me, MAC mascara worked well, but it makes my eyes itch and burn a little from the moment I put it on.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 4, 2005)

I like a combo of Lash Perfection and 2000 Calorie-- they are both from Max Factor. If I only had to choose 1 i'd go with 2000 Calorie! Makes my lashes super thick and lengthens too!


----------



## chickylittle (Dec 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Denicelpz* What about Loreal Architec?
Who knows of a mascara that thickens,lenthens,and separates lashes dramatically without the clumping,smudging,sticking
and smearing? This one is crap...hated it!! It was flakier than a bowl of cornflakes!!!


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 7, 2005)

I agree Dior Show is good. My favorite, however, is Yves Saint Laurant in the long gold tube, not waterproof. They have the best Brown mascara I have ever tried. You just have to wipe the wand a little, as it comes out very thick. I love the color and texture. It is a very Rich witch looking mascara


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* I agree Dior Show is good. My favorite, however, is Yves Saint Laurant in the long gold tube, not waterproof. They have the best Brown mascara I have ever tried. You just have to wipe the wand a little, as it comes out very thick. I love the color and texture. It is a very Rich witch looking mascara



Yes i'm a big fan of YSL Volume Effet Faux Cils Mascara too Elisabeth!


----------



## Satin (Jan 14, 2006)

hmmm...mine is Lancome Hypnose waterproof mascara..whats urs?


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 14, 2006)

i would say mac zoom lash and stila major lash


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 14, 2006)

Of the brands I've tried, my Quo Macara Duo is the best for me.

It has the awesome mascara on one end that literally seperates every. single. lash. just like you see on commercials! And it doesn't clump even after 4-5 coats! And on the other end it has a waterproof seal.

Because waterproof mascaras _destroy_ my eyelashes if I use 'em too often, I like the convenience of having this waterproof option in a mascara. Better than having to buy 2 mascaras!

$17 is more that I would usually pay for a single mascara but considering the quality of the product, it was definitely worth it.


----------



## Satin (Jan 14, 2006)

great quote Kee!!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 14, 2006)

without a doubt i love Loreal Voluminous :icon_love


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* hmmm...mine is Lancome Hypnose waterproof mascara..whats urs? Loreal Lash out OR loreal Double extend!


----------



## lollipop (Jan 14, 2006)

Mf Lp!!!


----------



## Darling xTina (Jan 14, 2006)

I love MAC Zoomlash in Zoomblack.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

Max Factor 2000 Calorie!!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 14, 2006)

Max Factor Lash Perfection

MAC Zoom Lash

ETA: DiorShow


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 14, 2006)

My best results have been from Stila Major Lash (needing to buy a new tube soon). I love CG Lash Exact but it doesn't give the same volume as Major Lash does.

I only discovered Major lash in the first place cause I was at Sephora and in desperate need of a new mascara so I grabbed the cheapest one.. :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 14, 2006)

I am really loving DiorShow that Malinda got me! Besides that, my faves are Maybelline Full N Soft, L'oreal Voluminous, MF LP, CG Lash Exact, and MAC Fibre Rich Lash


----------



## hissycat (Jan 14, 2006)

I like Lancome Definicils because of the color they use for their black formula. It has a clean, sharp almost blue quality that makes eyes pop. Most blacks are muddy, ashy. I don't love the brush however. I just tried the hypnose and am not impressed. For me the search continues...


----------



## Maja (Jan 14, 2006)

So far:

YSL Effet Faux Cils

MF 2000 Calorie


----------



## katisha (Jan 14, 2006)

Modelco Lashxtend, absolutely amazing, on equal first place with Diorshow. Then Px false lashes.


----------



## Min (Jan 14, 2006)

My absolute fav is MF 2000 calorie &amp; then my other choice is Revlon's Fabulash.


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 14, 2006)

Not sure that DiorShow is the best mascara on planet, but I use it satisfactorily


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 14, 2006)

Helena Rubinstein Lash Queen Mascara


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 14, 2006)

L'Oreal Voluminous!


----------



## Bhav (Jan 14, 2006)

So far it has to be MF LP!

I have yet to try the Cover Girl Lash Exact - can't wait to try it!

Also really like Stila Fiber Optics and Smashbox Focal Point.


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jan 15, 2006)

Cover Girl Super Thick Lash is my all time fave - I have no clue how many tubes I've been through!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2006)

i don't have a favorite yet, so for now, i just grab whatever's next to me.

i gotta buy another tube of LP and see!


----------



## Salope (Jan 15, 2006)

Lancome Definicils. MF LP is a close second. They do different things.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Salope* Lancome Definicils. MF LP is a close second. They do different things. does definicils not flake on you, dit? i loved it, but flaked by the end of the day!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 15, 2006)

Max Factor Lash Perfection....old formula!


----------



## kelly0001 (Jan 15, 2006)

Loreal Voluminous as well for me too. I absolutely love it.:icon_love :icon_love The best mascara to lengthen was the sadly discontinued Loreal's Le Grande Curl. The brush was absolutely divine. The mascara didn't "curl" your lashes at all, but the mascara formula in waterproof was also ABSOLUTELY the best. If you curled your lashes and then used LGC, it would stay EXACTLY the way you curled it AND it would lengthen it. The loss still hurts me.


----------



## Midgard (Jan 15, 2006)

also lancome hypnose!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 15, 2006)

YSL Faux Cils without a doubt! I've tried so many others and nothing compares to this.


----------



## pieced (Jan 18, 2006)

I would pick HypnosÃª anyday, and I've tried many many many different kinds, and it's the best, anf if I want extra waawhooom lashes, then I use LancomÃª's primer. They are just great...


----------



## Salope (Jan 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* does definicils not flake on you, dit? i loved it, but flaked by the end of the day! Come to think of it, yes it did flake at the end of the day but what it does for my lashes, well it makes up for that. It lengthens and thickens like no other. People ask if my eyelashes are real when I use this mascara. It can clump so I'm very meticulous when I put it on.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi,

What can I say about Maybelline's "Great Lash".




I do miss L'Oreal's "Intensifique" though.


----------



## NYchic (Jan 19, 2006)

Diorshow Mascara

Revlon Lash Fantasy

Almay lengthening mascaras


----------



## CamaroChick (Jan 19, 2006)

Cover Girl STL.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 19, 2006)

L'Oreal Voluminous, Max Factor 2000 Calorie and Cover Girl Lash Exact. I still have yet to try MF LP. I have a much longer list of mascaras that don't work!


----------



## kaori (Jan 19, 2006)

*Lancome Hypnose,..TBS ,..STILA,...KissMe Mascara,..they realy work for me!!*


----------



## Leony (Jan 19, 2006)

Max Factor LP and Lancome L'extreme.

Check this links bellow for more threads of "Best Mascara".

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...cara&amp;seo=.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...cara&amp;seo=.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...cara&amp;seo=.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...cara&amp;seo=.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...cara&amp;seo=.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...cara&amp;seo=.html


----------



## noof (Jan 19, 2006)

*Lancome Hypnose*


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 19, 2006)

Tie between Max Factor LP (original formula) and Max Factor 2000 Calorie


----------



## monniej (Jan 19, 2006)

lancome definicils and i think i'm in love!:icon_love


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 19, 2006)

Used to be Lancome Hypnose but I'm starting to like Max Factor's Lash Perfection even more


----------



## dragueur (Jan 20, 2006)

Max factor lash lift


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 20, 2006)

Max Factor Lash Perfection


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Mar 19, 2006)

*whoa!!!!! that is outstanding!!! i want some!!! 
get me a few bottles while youre there! 
haha.*


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 19, 2006)

the before and after is unreal!! I'm so tempted to buy but, i just bought Lash Stylist so i'm going to wait it out.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 19, 2006)

That mascara looks amazing for lengthening!! I already have long lashes so I'm more concerned with thickening. My lashes are long but i dont have many lol



MF 2000 Cal is a total HG for me!!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 19, 2006)

your lashes look amazing in those pics, i wonder if those are sold in the U.S.


----------



## pj03079 (Mar 19, 2006)

Is this mascara waterproof? It looks fantastic.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!




I'll have to check it out!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

What a transformation!!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* WOAH! What a transformation.. I so have to take pics like this before and after i apply YSL Faux Cils. Thanks for sharing



Laura do you get similar results with that mascara YSL Faux Cils, please post pics!


----------



## pinina (Mar 20, 2006)

There's another one called LOVEDROPS BABYTEARS MASCARA

that's available on EBAY. It's WONDERFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 20, 2006)

so hot! I did have a question for you...do you have to brush the lashes before they dry? Or do you need to brush at all....I'm lost. I've always wanted to know . Thanks for the awesome tip on the mascera! Anyah


----------



## Satin (Mar 20, 2006)

wow!it is very good!i think even prescriptives has something like this!


----------



## LVA (Mar 20, 2006)

i'm so in love w/my MF LP ... but .. realli want to try this 1 !! ....


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow $15.00 plus shipping!..or on E-bay?...Hook us up!!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow. It makes your eyes look so beautiful. :icon_love Now, I want that mascara.


----------



## piyooster (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow..such a great mascara...








my friend is going to Japan on May..

I have to ask her to get me this..hehe


----------



## ThaLeena (Mar 21, 2006)

WOW! Those are huge.


----------



## Blue_Copper (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a problem with mascara. My eyes get watery. I use Lancome, is it a good product? I wanted to try Elizabeth Arden, but I want to know some opinions before spending money. In your opinions which brand makes the best mascara?


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, I think it's rather subjective. In any case, I adore my DiorShow and use it every day. Ah, another good one is Clinique High impact IMO.


----------



## Blue_Copper (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you Mirtilla for your comment.



My sister-in-law likes Clinique, to her itâ€™s the best. And Clinique products make my eyelashes fall off.


----------



## Zoey (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree with Mirtilla,mascara is really subjective!I love my combination of Covergirl LashExact and Yves Saint Laurent Effet Faux Cils.I have sensitive eyes and also wear contacts and this combination works very well for me!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Elizabeth Ardens Double Density and couldnt live without it. My eyes dont get irratated from it - but then again nothing really bothers them so I may not know if itll bother you.

It is however an amazing mascara that never ceases to amaze me day after day and I say you should defintly try it. That brand is so underrated. I LOVE Elizabeth Arden! *


----------



## Blue_Copper (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you for the comments,


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Blue_Copper* Thank you Mirtilla for your comment.



My sister-in-law likes Clinique, to her itâ€™s the best. And Clinique products make my eyelashes fall off. I am definitely not a fan of Clinique...



But I have used DiorShow, MAC Fibre Rich (one of my faves), Maybelline Lash Stylist (my current love affair) and some others without irritation.
Are your eyes always watery? Or only when you wear mascara? If it is only with mascara, you might want to try a waterproof one that is also hypoallergenic (I THINK Almay has some, not sure if the ones I mentioned are)


----------



## Blue_Copper (Mar 29, 2006)

My eyes are watery only when I wear mascara. I will try you suggestion, waterproof and hypoallergenic. Thank you.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Blue_Copper* My eyes are watery only when I wear mascara. I will try you suggestion, waterproof and hypoallergenic. Thank you.



No problem at all sweetie!


----------



## jen19 (Mar 29, 2006)

&lt;TABLE id=HB_Mail_Container height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR height="100%" width="100%" UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;&lt;TD id=HB_Focus_Element vAlign=top width="100%" background="" height=250 UNSELECTABLE="off"&gt;Maybelline Great Lash (green/pink tube) and Max Factor 2000 calorie&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR UNSELECTABLE="on" hb_tag="1"&gt;&lt;TD style="FONT-SIZE: 1pt" height=1 UNSELECTABLE="on"&gt;

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2006)

I think this topic is one that is debated by a lot of people. I have really sensitive eyes too and the ones I recommend are DiorShow, Max Factor LP and MAC Zoom lash.


----------



## LVA (Mar 29, 2006)

i swear i have 1 of the most sensitives eyes ... and i wear contacts ...

... i like 2000 calorie paired w/ LP


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 29, 2006)

Please let us know if you find something that works for you.




Good luck!


----------



## Estrelinha (Mar 29, 2006)

DiorShow, or if you're pinching pennies, L'Oreal's Voluminous


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 29, 2006)

all of the maybelline mascaras are great and the almays too

and when you wear them you dond feel them at all


----------



## Blue_Copper (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you so much for the comments, and yes, Iâ€™ll let know if I find something that works for me. Thanks again.


----------



## pieced (Mar 29, 2006)

I answered a similar question of this kind a while back. My first question is, are you allerigic to nickel??? are you allergic to anything other than gold jewellery? if you are then you are allergic to nickel, thus black mascara contains nickel to give them the rich colour, so I suggest going ot the near by pharmacy and asking for low nickel mascara...


----------



## Blue_Copper (Apr 1, 2006)

I bought Diorshow and I like it, it didnâ€™t make my eyes watery. Thank you everyone for your comments.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 1, 2006)

Yay!I'm glad you found something that works.


----------



## robertc (Apr 1, 2006)

Avon Astonishing Lengths


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Blue_Copper* Thank you so much for the comments, and yes, Iâ€™ll let know if I find something that works for me. Thanks again.



Thank you.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 1, 2006)

If you have sensitive eyes, you might want to try Almay's Thickening mascara in the white tube. My mother has very watery eyes and she can't wear waterproof since it makes her lashes itch. She has been using this Almay stuff for years and it's working great for her.


----------



## here_is_gone (Apr 7, 2006)

I honestly love Great lash! You have NOOO idea how much I have searched for just the perfect mascara. HE including. I think great lash is the best however.


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello... I've been searching for a few days for mascara. I've searched through these forums and also through reviews on other sites. I'm Asian with long eyelashes, but they're pretty thin. My eyes get watery sometimes... it doesn't get watery enough to look like I'm crying, but it's enough to make mascara run. I've been looking for something that volumizes, doesn't smudge, holds a curl, and is waterproof. I've tried a few from bobbi brown, mac, and a few drugstore ones but didn't like any of them. I've read that the diorshow adds dramatic volume and that the shu basic gives a more natural look. I wouldn't mind getting both, but I've also seen shu uemura precise volume mascara waterproof. I haven't seen much about this, has anyone here tried it?

Also, I've been thinking about getting these from sephora.com. Has anyone tried returning used things at sephora or know of a place that sells these items but has a accepts returns on used items?

Thanks!

-Ness


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2006)

I've only used drugstore brands, and that's probably all I'll continue to use. So far, my HG mascara is Cover Girl Lash Exact. The only other one I'd use is Maybelline Lash Discovery. I haven't tried MF Lash Perfection yet though, which I hear has the same brush as CG.


----------



## CharH (Aug 19, 2006)

Drugstore - cover girl exact lash

Department Store - prescriptives falsh eyelashes

After using cg exact lash I couldn't possibly justify paying $20 a tube for prescriptives. I prefer the exact lash it lasts all day and really separates my lashes. I love it. I even bought a tube for my mother because she refused to try it and she called me today to tell me how fabulous it was!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 19, 2006)

1. drugstore: l'oreal h.i.p.

2. dept. store: haven't found it and don't need it


----------



## doe (Aug 22, 2006)

My fave mascara ever! is Maybelline Lash Discovery.

I initially bought it just for the little lower lashes,but I found the small brush can seek out everysingle lash and so I get tons of long pretty lashes.


----------



## pj03079 (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *doe* My fave mascara ever! is Maybelline Lash Discovery.I initially bought it just for the little lower lashes,but I found the small brush can seek out everysingle lash and so I get tons of long pretty lashes.

I use Maybelline Lash Discovery Water proof too and I use it because it gets every single lash because the wand is small. My lashes are short, sparse and straight. Lucky me!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 22, 2006)

[

I'm looking for a new one..this sound snice! I'll check itout! Thanks everyone!

quote=Kee]Of the brands I've tried, my Quo Macara Duo is the best for me.

It has the awesome mascara on one end that literally seperates every. single. lash. just like you see on commercials! And it doesn't clump even after 4-5 coats! And on the other end it has a waterproof seal.

Because waterproof mascaras _destroy_ my eyelashes if I use 'em too often, I like the convenience of having this waterproof option in a mascara. Better than having to buy 2 mascaras!

$17 is more that I would usually pay for a single mascara but considering the quality of the product, it was definitely worth it.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 22, 2006)

I like Maybelline's Sky High Curves and Great Lash.


----------



## vav (Aug 22, 2006)

*Drugstore*: loreal lash architect- i like the dramatic look and this offers this, it says it has a 'false lash effect' so i guess that's why i like it. I tried loreal double extension mascara recently but don't find it so dramatic

*Department store *: no experience, i don't buy expensive mascaras


----------



## KirstieLouise (Aug 22, 2006)

I only use L'Oreal Paris Panoramic Curl


----------



## Julie Lipstick (Aug 22, 2006)

it has to be L'Oreal total volume,.....the worst was Nivea, could not tell I had put mascara on


----------



## ivette (Aug 22, 2006)

i don't have a favorite mascara


----------



## rdenee (Aug 23, 2006)

My current favorites

Department store: Lancome's Definicils

Drugstore: Cover Girl's Lashexact (after reading about it on here) and L'Oreal's Voluminous


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 23, 2006)

Drugstore: Max Factor~Lash Perfection and Maybelline Lash Discover

Department Store: I've only tried Lancome Definicils High Definition and I like it


----------



## Thais (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* What is your favorite 
1. drugstore

2. department store

mascara?

And for the department store mascara, is it really *that* great that it justifies the price?

1. L'Orea HIP MAscara2. Christian Dior Diorshow mascara

And i like the cheap HIP mascara a lot better than the expensive diorshow one!!


----------



## ChloePuff (Aug 24, 2006)

Wish I could be more original, but DIORSHOW.


----------



## deadlakes (Aug 24, 2006)

1. drugstore - I really like Lash Perfection by Max factor atm, and also Maybelline Lash Discovery

2. department store - Estee Lauder Lash XL, DiorShow


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 24, 2006)

The only department store brand I've used for mascara is Lancome and that's only because my fiance's aunt works there and she's given me free samples - and I hated it. I love my Cover Girl Fabulash mascara. It leaves no clumps and it separates all my lashes and makes them really long and pretty.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 30, 2006)

I just bought Diorshow and it seemed really dry. I've been using LOreal Voluminous, but read so much about Diorshow. I have very short blonde lashes and am wondering if maybe I just got a bad one? I had to put three coats on just to get it to show up.


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Aug 30, 2006)

Lol no matter what site I am on, the mascara thread is always super-long.

My favs-

drugstore: Max-Factor 2000 calorie/ Loreal Voluminous

pricey: Definicils, Diorshow, Fresh Mascara (&lt;--that one is my HG)


----------



## sherrence (Sep 2, 2006)

2. My favorite high end mascara is, hands down, YSL Faux Cils. It is definitely worth the $$$. And, if you apply it over Shiseido's Makeup Mascara Base, the results are stunning!


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 2, 2006)

What is your favorite

1. drugstore - cover girl lash exact

2. clinique naturally glossy


----------



## togal (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybelline Full &amp; Soft. I had tried Rimmel Lash Extender but it didn't do anything for my lashes.


----------



## MakupMyAntiDrug (Sep 4, 2006)

recntly i tryed loreals shocking volume in water proof, and its a disaster. it clumps up and flacks. for $30.00 i think you should get a lot beter then that.


----------



## lael (Sep 4, 2006)

I am in love with Mary Kay ultimate mascara and Prescriptives false eyelashes and Lash envy mascara. These are by far the best ones for volumizing and extending my lashes without clumps. I already have long lashes and prefer my mascaras to Not be so wet- I prefer for the formula to be a teensy bit on the dry side if that makes sense. So that is what works for me!


----------



## leintjess (Sep 4, 2006)

Drugstore..don't know haven't bought one in years

Department store: Chanel extreme cils..love it both in the waterproof as non-waterproof version


----------



## Nafia (Sep 9, 2006)

Drug store Brand: Max factor and covergirl

Dept store Brand: Boujois and smash box focal point


----------



## attitude (Sep 9, 2006)

My best ones are Dior Show and Max Factor 2000 Calories


----------



## aimyz (Sep 9, 2006)

MAXFACTOR_fABULASH..............AMaZING


----------



## jessimau (Sep 9, 2006)

Drugstore: Cover Girl Lash Exact

Department Store: Diorshow. And yes, it's totally worth the price. When I use it people are amazed that those are my lashes and not falsies. It's not for every day, though.


----------



## yesterday_x3 (Sep 9, 2006)

Drugstore - IsaDora Extra Volume, and Maybelline XXL

I don't own any Deparment store Mascaras.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 10, 2006)

I just purchaed YSL Faux Cil and it is un-real! Love it!

Drug Store- Cover Girl Fantastic lash, Thick lash are good.


----------



## Lia (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know about drugstore mascaras from USA, since i used to wear a avon mascara before it ran out, but:

Dept Store Mascara - Estee Lauder Magnascopic

That mascara is awesome, gives volume and length with just one coat. My sis received it as a GWP with her perfume (she bought Pleasures Intense) last summer


----------



## marina6 (Sep 19, 2006)

Another rave for Loreal Voluminous.

I could never get Dior Show to work- the brush is huge and was always very very difficult to get outer and inner lashes.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 19, 2006)

My favorite drugstore mascara is by Almay but I don't know exactly what it's called.

My favorite department store mascara is Estee Lauder Magnascopic hands down.


----------



## korina981 (Sep 20, 2006)

hey girls, I just wore Clinique High Impact for the first time today and my lashes are still beautiful like I just put it on for 14 hours now. This is replacing my Full N Soft as fave mascara


----------



## pbj2006 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rimmel Extra Super Lash No flaking or Clumping

Made my lashes thicker


----------



## magosienne (Sep 21, 2006)

i feel so naked without mascara !

for a funny look i use sephora babiii mascara in pink, but i also use Urban Decay Lingerie and Galoshes in summer or when i do sport ( i've tried it at the swimming pool and it stays ! yay ). i can't live without them.

i'm not a big fan of agnÃ¨s b like i used to be, but Cil Festival in black is good, but not waterproof as it's supposed to (dust in the lenses+cil festival =smokey eye effect ewww).


----------



## Kathy (Sep 21, 2006)

I bought some Maybelline Great Lash because I heard it was supposed to be good (plus it was on sale



) but I don't really care for it. It doesn't seem that great and it takes a long time to dry. I bought some MAC Zoom because people on here said they liked it and I'm trying that next.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 22, 2006)

1. drugstore:MF 2000 Calorie

2. department store: Christian Dior DiorShow Mascara

Is it really *that* great that it justifies the price?Yup it is


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm in love w/ L'Oreal HIP mascara!! It is the *BEST* mascara I have ever used


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 23, 2006)

My favorite mascara hands down is NYC curling mascara. It makes my lashes look really full and extra curly.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 23, 2006)

Okay...now I'm confused.



Should I try L'Oreal HIP or L'Oreal Voluminous next?? They both seem to be getting alot of kudos. For next Department store I guess it'll be Dior Show, but man, it's expensive.


----------



## iriss (Sep 25, 2006)

Max Factor 2000 Calorie.. Lengthens and volumize wihthout smudging! It's the best i've ever tried.


----------



## Leadcrow (Sep 27, 2006)

Drugstore: I believe it's called 2000 lashes, or 2000 calorie lashes?

I find that it seems to stay "fresh" longer than other mascaras.

Department: I swear by Prescriptives "Beyond Long" mascara.

What's so great about this stuff is that no matter how much of a rush you're in, with the brush design it's almost impossible to smudge or poke yourself in the eye.


----------



## dlb04 (Sep 27, 2006)

Max Factor Lash Perfection is awesome!


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 4, 2006)

loreal volumonous and MAC ZoomLash


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 4, 2006)

My favorite is "Lash Envy" by prescriptives!


----------



## ZMM (Nov 14, 2006)

I like maybelline great lash blackest black

Oops I forgot to say my department store brand is YSL Faux Cil


----------



## impulse (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of cover girl mascara. been using it now forever..

my aunt gave me some benefit mascara and for the price, it definitley wasn't any better than cover girl.. I found the brush to be big and bulky therefore getting mascara everywhere and making my lashes stick together..


----------



## LaStupenda (Nov 14, 2006)

Max Factor Lash Perfection and Lancome Definicils are what I always use


----------



## love2482 (Nov 14, 2006)

drugstore: featherlash (loreal i think?)

department: the new chanel mascara...it ROCKS!


----------



## RedKisses (Nov 14, 2006)

Fave Drug Store Mascara: has to be Max Factor Masterpiece.

Fave High End Mascara: None all of them that i've tried i didn't like.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

drugstore: lash stylist

Department store : clinique high impact and YSL faux cils


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Nov 14, 2006)

Covergirl Marathon Mascara in waterproof, it last for days! I just use vaseline every other day to remove.


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2006)

MP Lash Artist


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Nov 15, 2006)

okie..this is a pic of my lashes wearing Maybelline Lash Stylist in black

sorry bt the 2nd pic coz its kinda blur  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i will get lotsa complimentz wearing this mascara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bronze_chiqz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okie..this is a pic of my lashes wearing Maybelline Lash Stylist in black
sorry bt the 2nd pic coz its kinda blur  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i will get lotsa complimentz wearing this mascara

Wow...you have beautiful lashes! There...first compliment! lol...


----------



## LOVENEWYORK (Nov 15, 2006)

I Like Ysl


----------



## Very_Tammy (Nov 15, 2006)

My faves at the moment are Dior Show and L'Oreal Volume Shocking mascaras. especially when I use them together. First time I tried those two together, my mom was like, "did you start using fake lashes?" Lol. A lot of you girls seem to be for the YSL Faux Cils, definitely going to look into that. I'm like a mascara freak, always looking for new mascaras to get those perfect lashes, lol. Though the Dior Show and Volume Shocking mascaras seem to be giving me the nearest thing to perfect.

Bronze_Chiqz - Your lashes really do look great. And btw, you must hear this all the time, but your brows look amazing.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 15, 2006)

My favorite is Estee Lauder MagnaScopic. I know people don't like Estee Lauder but they have a GREAT mascara.


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 15, 2006)

My fave dept store mascara: *Lancome Hypnose*

My fave drug store mascara: *Max Factor Masterpiece*

I definitely think the Lancome one is worth the money. However, I don't like buying a full size expensive mascara as I never use it all up before I chuck it out. I usually wait and get a gwp size when they're available. The MAx Factor one is pretty good for a drug store brand.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Nov 15, 2006)

i think im def gonna try YSL faux cils..i looked it up on ebay n there one that says:

*New! Yves Saint Laurent Luxurious Mascara #1*

Description:

New! Yves Saint Laurent Luxurious Mascara #1; Volume for a flase lash effect. Shade #1. YSL.

is this is cause i looked it up n the full name is :*Yves Saint Laurent 'Volume Effet Faux Cils' Luxurious Mascara *

?????


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 15, 2006)

Question: Has this thread been merged w/ a few others? The reason I ask, is, because my replies make me look like a crazy person. I'm so confused.



Thanks in advance for any and all clarification!


----------



## jessimau (Nov 15, 2006)

I've just rediscovered Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara. I think I'm going to try their Lash Perfection b/c I'm not 100% in love with the CG Lash Exact anymore.

My fave dept. store mascara is still DiorShow.


----------



## Intrigue (Nov 16, 2006)

I love Maybelline mascaras.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Intrigue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Maybelline mascaras. I like Maybelline Lash Discovery (w/ the straight brush). I've been using it off &amp; on for years. More on than off.


----------



## teddyswinkle (Nov 16, 2006)

YSL faux cils

maybelline voluminous *thumbsup*


----------



## ruby_soho67 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm loving Cover Girl's Lash Exact. It seperates my lashes soooo well!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone have a pic wearing YSL faux cils or a before n after ???


----------



## tryingto (Nov 17, 2006)

maybellene xx lash is cool,


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 28, 2006)

HELPPPPP

Can anyone recommend me a good lenghening mascara that also thickens and seperates. My lashes are short and so thin. I tried the lash perfection before and I didnt think it was that great it seperated good but did build any thickeness or length!!

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 28, 2006)

1. I don't use drugstore mascaras

2. Dior Maximeyes

The extra cost is definately justified


----------



## Manda (Dec 28, 2006)

My new fav is mark's Make It Big plumping mascara...and its only $8! It thickens and lenthens, I love it

I also like Smashbox's mascara, used with the lash primer it really does lengthen.


----------



## jigismine (Jan 18, 2007)

The best drugstore mascara's for me are Max Factor's Couture and Lash Perfection.

I don't use department store mascara's very much because I am so happy with the Max Factor ones. I can't see paying such a high price for something that I can get for 5 or 6 bucks that is just as good.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 22, 2007)

Drugstore- Wet n wild megalength

Dept.- Lancome L'extreme W/ booster cils xl


----------



## *LUNA* (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh my fav is Lancome Difinicils and when I need the extra drama I use Cils Booster, also by Lancome. They make my lashes look amazing! I also have naturally long and curly lashes so these products really help me to keep them under control. It took me years of hunting for the right mascara and now that I've found it I will never go back!


----------



## han (Jan 22, 2007)

i dont use drug store

i love dior show and px envy and false lashes


----------



## the_finalist (Jan 23, 2007)

I love BOBBI BROWN No Smudge the most. For drugstore one...I like Almay One Coat Nourishing Waterproof Thickening Mascara.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't use department store mascaras.

My fav for drugstore is tied between CG Super Thick Lash and Maybelline Volume Express.

Don't know what the dept store brands are like, but have never felt the need to try them.


----------



## Gail Evans (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybelline Full'n'soft. I just keep coming back to it.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Spectaculash BeautiControl


----------



## mechelw (Jan 26, 2007)

Max Factor Lash Perfection or Cover Girl Lash Exact.

i am trying YSL Faux Cils and DiorShow next!


----------



## jszap (Jan 28, 2008)

I love Estee Lauder Magnascopic. My lashes are short and this mascara makes them longer and fuller. I've tried many others looking for a cheaper brand and the only department store brand that is somewhat ok is Loreal. Still prefer E.L.'s though. I hate paying $21. Anyone know of a cheaper brand?


----------



## RandomMusing (Jan 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gail Evans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybelline Full'n'soft. I just keep coming back to it. Same here. It's probably the only mascara I've ever re-purchased.


----------



## Titty (Jan 28, 2008)

1.) CoverGirl Last Blash.






2.) Still looking for one.. probably Clinique High Impact.


----------



## vrgo88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Drugstore: My favorite is Maybelline's Define a Lash

As for mascaras I don't own a Department Store one, at least I wouldn't want to purchase a pricy one, the drug store ones seems to work fine for me.


----------



## loci (Jan 29, 2008)

Drugstore: Maybelline 5x waterproof

Department: Lancome series...I have got the volume and length ones, they are quite nice


----------



## bellabanks (Jan 29, 2008)

I absolutely adore HR Lashqueen and Benefit's Badgal. They give you a tremendously dramatic look (if you know how to use them, of course). But as a college student, my budget is pretty limited. Right know I'm using Sephora's Lash plumper. It's totally worth the 12.99â‚¬ it costs.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 1, 2008)

Best overall mascara

Maybelline Unstppable- Super long and best brush ever

WNW megalength- 2 step takes longer, but gets tehm thicker, brush is also good, another problem is it runs out too fast, for people who pile it on.


----------



## Droomdoos (Feb 4, 2008)

YSL Everlong mascara is doing a great job for my lashes! One of the best I've ever tried on.


----------



## marciagordon189 (Feb 4, 2008)

Diorshow


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 5, 2008)

The only dept. store mascara I've used was DiorShow. I was mixed about it... the formula was pretty good, I liked how it made my lashes look. But I hated the smell of the stuff, and the brush was big to the point of being unwieldy!

Fav drugstore ones are: Physician's Formula Lash in a Tube. GREAT mascara, very buildable, gives lots of volume and length. I was really surprised no one else had mentioned it!

Also really like L'Oreal Lash Out, and Voluminous, although I haven't bought it in a long time.

For ones I haate though.. Maybelline Great Lash - too wet and it did basically nothing except... make my lashes darker. And wet. No lengthening, thickening, or curling at all. Kind of straightened them actually. And I also really did not like Maybelline Sky High Curves.... very, very dry (opposite of Great Lash!) I had to put about 5 (no joke) coats on before I could see anything, and it was so flaky. And no curling either...


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 5, 2008)

1) never found a drugstore mascara that worked for me

2) anything by Clinique does wonders for me

It does justify the price because I've never bought a mascara. I just time my purchases with gift with purchase events so I get a free bag of make up, which always includes a mascara. If I spot an eyeshadow/blush color I want, or if I need to buy more cleansing products I hold on until the GWP days so that I get something back for what I spend


----------



## fairskin1000 (Apr 3, 2009)

Drugstore -- i swear by Maybelline

department -- still can't get myself to pay that much


----------

